# Temporary accommodation in Wellington



## mummykane (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there. My husband and I and our 2 children are emmigrating to Wellington in April and are looking for temporary accommodation, particularly in the Lower Hutt area, until we decide where we want to live permenantly What do most people do when they first get to NZ? We are keen o stay somewhere for 6 weeks only. Can we get a housesitting job with 2 children or would tourist flats be a better option? We won't have any furniture so it would need to be somewhere furnished. Also, is Petone a nice area for families?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mummykane said:


> Hi there. My husband and I and our 2 children are emmigrating to Wellington in April and are looking for temporary accommodation, particularly in the Lower Hutt area, until we decide where we want to live permenantly What do most people do when they first get to NZ? We are keen o stay somewhere for 6 weeks only. Can we get a housesitting job with 2 children or would tourist flats be a better option? We won't have any furniture so it would need to be somewhere furnished. Also, is Petone a nice area for families?
> Thanks for your advice.


Try looking at Bookabach - New Zealand holiday homes, baches and rental holiday accommodation

These are holiday homes, generally owned by New Zealanders who just want to rent out their places when they aren't using them. If you want one for 6 weeks you'll probably be able to do a deal!


----------



## 2beerental (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi , 
We came out here 3 years ago - same problem and spent a lot of money in the first few months on furnished accomodation in the right area for schools. Started off just near Petone. After a year or so renting "furnished" accomodation we finally decided where we wanted to be and bought in Silverstream Upper Hutt. Having learned the hard way we have just bought a house and fully furnished and equipped it for rental to the new arrival. The house is in an area for good schools and an easy commute to the city. Schools are crucial to where you need to be. Good luck


----------

